# شواحن انكر اصلية ضمان سنتين جودة وضمان وقوه وصلات انكر كيابل انكر



## tjarksa (7 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم . 

اجود انواع البطاريات والوصلات من منتجات انكر الامريكية الاصلية ضمان سنتين :clapinghand:

شوان انكر احدث اصدار وكيابل ووصلات سيارة اصلية وجودة معروفة بخاصية iQ 

هذه الخاصية هي التعرف على نوع الهاتف او الايباد او الراوتر وشحنه حسب القوه المناسبة بسرعة عالية . :thumbs_up:


















:sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3:



- القوه 26800 امبير 
السعر 330 ريال الاصدار المطور 
و 280 للاصدار العادي








- القوه 20100 امبير
السعر 250 ريال للاصدار المطور 
و 230 للاصدار العادي 








القوه 15600 امبير
السعر 200 ريال للاصدار المطور 
و 180ريال للاصدار العادي









القوه 3350 امبير 
السعر 130 ريال 








- شاحن جداري مخرجين USB شحن سريع كوالكم 3.0
لون ابيض واسود
فيش ثلاثي
السعر 80 ريال ضمان24 شهر

و5 مخارج ب 130 ريال 


















شاحن ولاعه السياره مخرجين بخاصيه IQ 
بقوه 24W
لون اسود فقط السعر 60 ريال











كيابل حسب الامتار المطلوبه :sm78: 













للطلب تواصل معنا واتساب :messenger:

0505566474 

نشحن لجميع مناطق المملكة :clock:


----------

